# Topics > Space > Organisations >  National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

Website - nasa.gov

youtube.com/NASA

facebook.com/NASA

twitter.com/NASA

linkedin.com/company/nasa

instagram.com/nasa

NASA on Wikipedia

Administrator - Bill Nelson

Divisions:

NASA Glenn Research Center

Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS)

Jet Propulsion Laboratory

Goddard Space Flight Center (GSFC)

Projects:

Mars sample-return mission

Polar Resources Ice Mining Experiment-1 (PRIME-1), lunar project

DAVINCI+ (Deep Atmosphere Venus Investigation of Noble gases, Chemistry, and Imaging, Plus)

VERITAS (Venus Emissivity, Radio Science, InSAR, Topography, and Spectroscopy)

Psyche, asteroid orbiter

Solar Orbiter

Lucy, spacecraft

spacesuits

Artemis program, crewed lunar exploration

VIPER (Volatiles Investigating Polar Exploration Rover), lunar rover

Kilopower, producing new nuclear reactors for space travel

Hercules, transportation system capable of bringing cargo and passengers to other planets

Dragonfly, spacecraft and mission to Titan

Space Launch System (SLS), super heavy-lift expendable launch vehicle

Lunar Orbital Platform-Gateway

Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS), space telescope

Archinaut, technology platform that enables autonomous manufacture and assembly of spacecraft systems on orbit

SIMPLE Project and ARTEMIS AUV

Space Robotics Challenge

Prandtl-D, Prandtl-M aircrafts

RoboGlove, robotic glove technology

NASA Swarmathon Competition

Astrobee, robot flying around the International Space Station

New Horizons

NASA Innovative Advanced Concepts (NIAC)

Greased Lightning or GL-10, ten-engine electric unmanned plane

K-Rex, rover

RASSOR (Regolith Advanced Surface Systems Operations Robot), NASA Mining Robot for Moon, Mars

Orion Multi-Purpose Crew Vehicle (MPCV), manned spacecraft

Project Morpheus

Kepler, space observatory

Mars 2020, Perseverance rover and the Ingenuity helicopter drone

Mars Science Laboratory and Curiosity, car-sized robotic rover

Mars Exploration Rover Mission (MER), ongoing robotic space mission involving two rovers, Spirit and Opportunity

Deep Space Climate Observatory

Solar Dynamics Observatory

InSight, unmanned Mars lander mission

Stardust

Space Exploration Vehicle (SEV), modular multi-mission vehicle concept

Tracking and Data Relay Satellite

SuperBall bot tensegrity planetary lander

VIPIR, the Visual Inspection Poseable Invertebrate Robot

Asteroid Retrieval Initiative

OSIRIS-REx

NASA Robotic Mining Competition

Juno, NASA New Frontiers mission to the planet Jupiter

Cassini–Huygens

Modular Robotic Vehicle (MRV)

Cygnus, unmanned resupply spacecraft

----------


## Airicist

Now that the Space Shuttle era is over, NASA is writing the next chapters in human Spaceflight with its commercial and international partners. It is advancing research and technology on the International Space Station, opening low-Earth orbit to US industry, and pushing the frontiers of deep space even farther ... all the way to Mars.

----------


## Airicist

Astronaut - A journey to space
November 5, 2014




> What does astronaut see from up there? From the red soil of africa, the blue water of oceans, to the green lights of the poles and yellow light of human activity, discover, throught this journey to space, something astoundingly beautiful and strange at the same time.
> 
> I wanted to do something different from what has been done before with those shots. Something more dynamic and fast. After all, ISS travel through space at 28.000km/h! There are also more recent footage that have never been used (at least I think...) in other edits.
> 
> All the credit goes to the crew members of ISS expeditions 28, 29, 30, 31, 34, shot from 2011 to 2014.
> The international Space Station weigh 377 tons, orbits the earth at around 350km from the surface, and does one spin around the earth in 1h30, at 28.000k/h! At 1'11 we can see a little refueling shuttle desintegrating back to earth. At 1'20, it's a little telecom satellitte that is launch in orbit. The little green and purple lights you can see at 1'57 are respectively fishing boats and oil platforms offshore with the big city of Bangkok nearby.
> 
> All the footage (around 80GB of pictures) was processed throught after effects/premiere, denoised for some shots, removal of dead pixels for some shots, deflickering, and simple color grading (didnt want to change the already incredible look! just curves, saturation, and some blue crushing). Don't hesitate to comment and ask questions about the video!
> 
> Video courtesy of the Earth Science and Remote Sensing Unit, NASA Johnson Space Center

----------


## Airicist

ISS tech at NASA’s first CES booth

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> It's NASA's first time presenting at CES, and they're showing off some of the technology they use on the International Space Station, as well as some of their concept ideas for the Journey to Mars.

----------


## Airicist

NASA Android Testing

Uploaded on Sep 4, 2009




> This video shows testing conducted in the 1960s on a NASA Android. The Android is now on display at the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum's Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center in Chantilly, VA. Video courtesy of NASA.

----------


## Airicist

We are NASA

Published on Nov 16, 2018




> We’ve taken giant leaps and left our mark in the heavens. Now we’re building the next chapter, returning to the Moon to stay, and preparing to go beyond.  We are NASA – and after 60 years, we’re just getting started. Special thanks to Mike Rowe for the voiceover work.

----------


## Airicist

Driving a Robot on NASA's Roverscape!

Published on Aug 23, 2019




> During our visit to NASA Ames Research Center, we stopped by the Roverscape, a testing ground for robots and rovers that simulates various types of terrain. We chat with an engineer from the Intelligent Robotics Group about robot testing platforms, and pilot both a real and virtual robot!


Robotics Engineer at NASA Ames Research Center - Arno Rogg

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA hikes prices for commercial ISS users"

by Jeff Foust
March 4, 2021

----------

